# Cool vintage find...worth it?



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

First of all I want to start out by saying that I don't know anything about home audio. I've never had any equipment besides the complete boxed 5.1 sets, but I've been shopping around for a decent receiver lately when I came across a cool old piece.

I found a Pioneer SX-1050 at a local record shop. The owner of the house I'm renting has a pair of the 1010 speakers in the basement, so I recognized the series and went home to do a little research. This receiver was close to top of the line 30 years ago, it's 120 watts per channel and very cool looking. The face is all aluminum with solid knobs and switches. 

I'm on the fence about this purchase. They want $180 for it, which doesn't sound too unreasonable, however, there are a few dings in the face and it's 30 years old so who knows how long it'll work. The shop says that it's been cleaned and inspected, that it works but they won't offer any sort of warranty. 

So the question is, is this piece worth trying to negotiate a deal, or should I just stick with something new? I can find a decent brand new 5.1 receiver for not too much more than this stereo receiver, and I'll have a warranty. Is this piece rare enough and of a good enough quality to pursue?

Thanks


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

gijoe said:


> First of all I want to start out by saying that I don't know anything about home audio. I've never had any equipment besides the complete boxed 5.1 sets, but I've been shopping around for a decent receiver lately when I came across a cool old piece.
> 
> I found a Pioneer SX-1050 at a local record shop. The owner of the house I'm renting has a pair of the 1010 speakers in the basement, so I recognized the series and went home to do a little research. This receiver was close to top of the line 30 years ago, it's 120 watts per channel and very cool looking. The face is all aluminum with solid knobs and switches.
> 
> ...


I am using an old pioneer in my garage, wood case + aluminum face. It is at least 30 years old. My dad gave it to me for my room when I was 12 or something, when he replaced it.

I hadnt used it for a while, and I went out to find that one channel had just died. I was a bit upset, but thankfully, it has a+b speaker outputs, so I am using B instead of A now... Solid piece that sounds good. I wouldnt pay 180 bucks for it, though...


Just looked online, I have an SX1050!! I may have to pull it apart and see if I can figure out the channel issues...


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Holy crap... I just looked at ended items on ebay...

They appear to like them more than I thought...
Vintage Checked/Refurb Pioneer Receiver SX1050 SX-1050 - eBay (item 130315118815 end time Jul-25-09 22:01:25 PDT)

+ 

several others at 250-400.

Maybe it is a good deal...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I would not drop 180 on it UNLESS it has some serious sentimental value to you AND it has been well-restored.

Keep your eyes open, you will see stuff around that you can snatch up for a good price.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

chad said:


> I would not drop 180 on it UNLESS it has some serious sentimental value to you AND it has been well-restored.
> 
> Keep your eyes open, you will see stuff around that you can snatch up for a good price.



Thats the thing, hit up garage/estate sales and find some nice old gear on the cheap.

My dad has found older Sansui, Marantz, B&O, etc. in the $25-100 range.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I just scored a set of Cerwin Vega D-3's Saturday... for 10 bucks


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Good advice Chad. It caught my eye because it's a very cool looking piece, but it doesn't have any sentimental value. Maybe for fun I'll go back and see if I can talk to the guy who did the service on it. If they dropped the price down to around $130 I think I'd take it.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

chad said:


> I just scored a set of Cerwin Vega D-3's Saturday... for 10 bucks


I saw that on diyha. How many garage sets you need?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm gonna give them to my kid I think, then the wife will neuter me.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Older vega VS 12's and a Sansui Quadrasound!... Eventually garage material.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I run Cerwin Vega VS 120's also. They are pretty decent speakers actually.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Offer him $130...flash some cash  Or ask for a month warranty for $180.

I love old school stuff and although I wouldn't pay dearly for it, I would pay a little more than "thrift store prices" for a model with that much power on tap. But that's just me.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

ryan s said:


> Offer him $130...flash some cash  Or ask for a month warranty for $180.
> 
> I love old school stuff and although I wouldn't pay dearly for it, I would pay a little more than "thrift store prices" for a model with that much power on tap. But that's just me.


I think what really has me hesitant is the fact that it is 30 years old. It may work now, but who knows how long it'll last. I think I'm handy enough to replace the parts inside, but I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

To prove this stuff is out there, after reading this thread I went out and scored this for next to nothing.










It needs the lytic caps replaced in the power amp section.


----------



## awboat (Jun 18, 2007)

I had that amp. Whoa, brings back the memories. Loved it. Eventually replaced it with a Yamaha amp. 

I could never afford the mcintosh stuff. The Kenwood meters almost got me there. Turn off the lights, crank up Allman brothers and a couple of hits off the bong and you're near nirvana. 

Also had the Kenwood turntable with the base made of that concrete composite material and the highest end Shure needle. My speakers were the last Rectilinear 7's. 




chad said:


> To prove this stuff is out there, after reading this thread I went out and scored this for next to nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

chad said:


> To prove this stuff is out there, after reading this thread I went out and scored this for next to nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you clean it up and sell it to me for a good price!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

because I may power the kid's Vegas with it 


let me look around, how much power you looking for?

Are you handy?

Could you take on a project?


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

Not my pic but I got one of these at home.. Akai AA-1125









Ryan


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

chad said:


> because I may power the kid's Vegas with it
> 
> 
> let me look around, how much power you looking for?
> ...


Handy? Well...I can repair a blown pico fuse in a Pioneer deck, but I'm not handy enough to have been able to figure out the problem by myself. So, with a little guidance I'm pretty confident that I could tear into some gear and fix it up nice.

As far as power, I don't have any experience with home audio yet, so I don't know how much power it takes. I don't need anything crazy, enough to power some speakers to good levels, lets say a decent sized living room in a house, I don't know the square footage.

What do you think?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I think you need to start looking for bargains


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

chad said:


> I think you need to start looking for bargains


Alright Chad, if I find me a bargain, you can help me walk me through the service.


----------

